# Yonger & Bresson (VD54 Chronograph)



## Reno

This old quartz watch was sleeping in a drawer&#8230; it's now back to life, thanks to a new battery !
A nice bracelet, _et voilà_ ! :-d


----------



## Oliv

Beautiful pictures and a beautiful watch !

May I ask what was the original bracelet?


----------



## Reno

Oliv said:


> Beautiful pictures and a beautiful watch !
> 
> May I ask what was the original bracelet?


Thanks Oliv 

It was a brown leather band, with deployant clasp :









Pretty good-looking combo as well ; it'll probably get back on it :think:


----------



## Reno

Engraved caseback









The Seiko VD54 is an unusual chronograph : the central second hand is for the regular second ; the chrono second hand is in a subdial @ 6h.

Minute hand of the chrono is in the 9h subdial

(The subdial @ 3h is the 24h mode)





































Next to its siblings&#8230;


















*YBH8311K*


















*YBH8316*


----------



## Reno

Inside, VD54 chronograph module :


----------



## Reno

braydon.wilson7 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Beautiful pictures and a beautiful watch ! and beautiful images


Thanks b.w ^_^ and welcome to WUS


----------



## Oliv

Reno said:


> Thanks Oliv
> 
> It was a brown leather band, with deployant clasp :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good-looking combo as well ; it'll probably get back on it :think:


+1 on the combo brown leather band, just sayin'


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson (VD54 Chronograph) - on mesh !*


----------



## pierrotsc

Although the pictures are not showing, it looks like I may have the same watch. I got it 25 years ago and found it back. I was sure it had an alarm but do not have anymore instructions. Any help on how to setup and the 3 dials? Did it have an alarm built-in or am I just dreaming?
Thanks.
pierre


----------



## Reno

pierrotsc said:


> Although the pictures are not showing, it looks like I may have the same watch. I got it 25 years ago and found it back. I was sure it had an alarm but do not have anymore instructions. Any help on how to setup and the 3 dials? Did it have an alarm built-in or am I just dreaming?
> Thanks.
> pierre


Hi Pierre,

There's no alarm on mine :think:

The setting is really simple, you just need to set the regular time by pulling the crown, and that's all.










The subdials are :

@ 3h is a 24h mode (so it will "follow" the regular hour)
@ 6h is the chrono second hand
@ 9h is the chrono minute hand


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Y&B Chronograph (VD54) • Jubilee bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Yonger & Bresson (VD54 Chronograph) • 'France' nylon strap*


----------

